# True doorbells from spore



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hey everyone, I thought you guys might like to see these new door bells I installed and hear my thoughts on them.

I know sometimes doorbells are one of the last things you think about changing on the exterior of the house, but it was time for me to get some new ones, so I went with these nice doorbells that I found from spore. Spore makes several different types of bells but I really liked these ones so these are the ones I choose.

These are light up wired bells so if you have a wireless bell setup they won't work for you.

They come in 3 different finishes (aluminum, black, bronze) and 3 different light colours (white, orange, blue). They also have a non illuminated version. I chose the aluminum ones with the white light.

My first thought when I got them was that they are quite a large bell. They measure 1.8" across but also a nice tidy .75" from push button to mounting area. As you'll see in the pics I chose to mount them on my pvc siding trim beside the front door and on the brick beside the side door instead of on the brick mold as like I mentioned they are quite wide.

They are just as easy if not easier than a normal bell to install. You just pop off the metal front ring cap, screw on your wires, then screw them in place. When your done just pop back on the metal cap that covers all screw hardware and your done.

The front halo light ring and second mounting surface light ring are lit with a very nice and very bright led bulb. In fact there probably the brightest doorbells I've seen. I also like that there is no screws showing when you're done. It's just a nice clean finish.

Although I just got them and it will be a while before I know how they hold up over time, they look very durable and look like they will not loose there finish. Which is a plus if like me you don't have a covered porch to shield them from the weather.

Overall I'm very impressed with these bells and I really like the look of them. They will add a nice look to any entry door. They can also be used for a garage door opener button.

Here's some pics.

Side door




Front door




Side door




Front door




You can see from the pics how bright they are. Note these aren't the best pics in the world as there just from my iPhone but I think you can get the idea.

So that's my review of the true doorbells from spore. Hope this might helps anyone that might be in the market for some new doorbells. I'll post the link to the site that I bought them from below. You can buy them straight from spore but this place is the cheapest I've seen.

https://www.expressions-ltd.com/products/true-led-doorbell-by-spore

They are a bit expensive to be honest at just under $50 USD each bell plus shipping, but if you want a nice and what looks to be durable doorbell check these out. I highly recommend them.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

That looks pretty neat. I'd have to see if that would work on my house. Wouldn't it be neat to be able to change the colors of the lighting on a whim?

I installed a Ring doorbell at my MIL's house last year. It's pretty handy, and helps her see when she's got a delivery, or who's at the door before she answers it. I think the price on them has come down over the past year, and I'd consider getting one of those too.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Glad you like them. Those ring bells are pretty cool too. I considered them too but the price as you know is still a bit much especially being I have two bells. From just a pure looks stand point, these bells I got are the nicest looking doorbell I've seen. I'd recommend them to anyone looking to get new ones.

Being able to change the colour on them would be great. Maybe they'll offer that option in the future.


----------

